# Is their anyone that does shotokan karate that is disabled?



## ryansaunders (May 30, 2003)

I myself am a disabled male and have been training in Shotokan Karate for 4 years now, i was wondering if their was anybody else out thier that was or has trained in the martial arts with a disability.  

I liked to know what your experiences were like or are now? How your training was conducted and how you were treaded?


----------



## arnisador (May 30, 2003)

We've had other discussions of martial arts for those with disabilities which would turn up on a Search, but none regarding Shotokan in particular, I believe.


----------



## ryansaunders (May 30, 2003)

Thank you for you quick reply, i wasnt aware that this issue had been discussed before.


----------



## arnisador (May 30, 2003)

This post has some links:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8028


----------



## lucifersdad (Jul 2, 2003)

just to add,

i freind of mine is a fourth dan in shotokan and he is disabled, he also has a first dan in wado ryu karate and a first dan in muchin-do karate.
when he took his wado first dan i was on the grading panel and it was inspiring to watch a guy do knife defences, throws, chokes and arm locks with one hand. now i train under him occasionally and his technique is second to none, he really is a true karateka in every sense of the word!


----------



## TheEdge883 (Jul 25, 2003)

I have a good friend from our school who is almost totally blind. She obviously doesn't spar, but her form and self defense is incredible.


----------



## jakmak52 (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't know to what degree you are disabled, I have 70 percent less motion in my left shoulder due to a .45 ACP slug back in 1964 and I compete regularly in competitions doing Bassai Dai. I just compensate and make it look like it's part of the kata


----------

